# How to pick the correct size dh bike frame?



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey, im getting my first dh bike the airborne taka and it comes in frame sizes 16" 17" and 19"
My dad thinks bigger the better seince im 15 about 5'9" and 125 lbs and he thinks i will grow into the bike! I have no clue on how to get the correct size bike frame? Help!


----------



## BigDaddyFlyer (Apr 20, 2010)

Urbantrials said:


> Hey, im getting my first dh bike the airborne taka and it comes in frame sizes 16" 17" and 19"
> My dad thinks bigger the better seince im 15 about 5'9" and 125 lbs and he thinks i will grow into the bike! I have no clue on how to get the correct size bike frame? Help!


Give us a call at 800-888-BIKE and we will work with you on sizing over the phone. Speaking with us directly is the best way to ensure you get the right size you need, thanks!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

17 inch seems like it will work for you.. Im same height and ride a medium frame .


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

aedubber said:


> 17 inch seems like it will work for you.. Im same height and ride a medium frame .


Im thinking of going with the large because im only 15 and im getting taller/stronger i dont want it to be to small for me?


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't think there really is a right answer. I'm sure you're going to grow more, but who knows how much. My 'little brother', was probably about your height at 15. He's 18 now, 6'5, 225 pounds. He's now my little big brother. 

I would just get the frame you think is going to fit you now + 1 or 2 years down the road, if it still fits keep riding, if not than sell it and upgrade. No sense in getting hurt because you got a bike thats to big for you to control right now.


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

HelloMyNameIsSean said:


> I don't think there really is a right answer. I'm sure you're going to grow more, but who knows how much. My 'little brother', was probably about your height at 15. He's 18 now, 6'5, 225 pounds. He's now my little big brother.
> 
> I would just get the frame you think is going to fit you now + 1 or 2 years down the road, if it still fits keep riding, if not than sell it and upgrade. No sense in getting hurt because you got a bike thats to big for you to control right now.


Is a bike to big will it cause me to lose control? I love to jump and ride fast!


----------



## iridesl4 (Feb 24, 2011)

Go with the 17". I'm about 5'10 and about 140 pounds. I have an iron horse yakuzza which is the same frame. It fits me nicely and isn't too big or small. Yes you could grow but before you will probably need a new bike you'll probably be looking to buy a new bike anyways, that just how we work. It would be worse to buy a bike too big that your afraid to ride and wanting to get a new bike that fits better anyways.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

If your really into the sport , you wont be keeping your bike around much probably . It hasnt been 1 year yet for me and im on my 3rd bike  .. Just sayin.. Get what fits now, become a better rider, worry later .


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't have direct experience with that frame, but I bet unless you grow over 6ft you should be alright on the 17" frame. If you get a really good deal buying it now then hopefully you can always sell it without too much of a loss if you need to go up a frame size later. But yeah, by then you might want something else anyway. Could be a good excuse to buy a different bike


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm of the mindset that you can always ride a bike that is a little too small for you. But riding a bike that is too big... You risk having issues. Compartment dimensions, etc. 
Go with a fit that is good for now, and risk having to change it out after you outgrow it. If you get a bike that is too big and you aren't totally comfortable on, you increase the possibility of losing interest since you're not having the best time possible.


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

mbell said:


> I'm of the mindset that you can always ride a bike that is a little too small for you. But riding a bike that is too big... You risk having issues. Compartment dimensions, etc.
> Go with a fit that is good for now, and risk having to change it out after you outgrow it. If you get a bike that is too big and you aren't totally comfortable on, you increase the possibility of losing interest since you're not having the best time possible.


Thanks!


----------

